# CCleaner get's bad rap



## jonnyb (May 23, 2006)

How come some techs on websites like this one put down CCleaner? Saying that will screw up Windows 10 or wipe something out. I have used CCleaner since I discovered it years ago(2004). Am I just lucky? I have never a problem with it. Maybe once 10 years ago on a real corrupted computer but only that once. It was probably Windows XP of course. Are the techs just covering their a** or what? Any comments good or bad will be appreciated. 
I still use CCleaner and I love it and I do use the Registry Cleaner part of it.
I have had many computers that I worked on that had issues so the first thing I would try would be CCleaner. The computer would speed up and work better and with the customer sitting right next to me they will say, "It's running better already, what did you do?" Of course I always said, "hey, I'm a tech".

If it's really not good then of course I will stop using it. It actually is a lot of fun to get some computer that has issues and run this program and the computer starts to behave itself. I like that. I primarily just use Windows 10 now. I did have two customers that had XP and Win 7 though. I told them to either get another computer or upgrade one if it had the horsepower. If it didn't have the horsepower I would tell them to either get another horse and put this horse out to pasture.(Joke but true)

Lemme know folks. Thanks.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

jonnyb said:


> How come some techs on websites like this one put down CCleaner? Saying that will screw up Windows 10 or wipe something out. I have used CCleaner since I discovered it years ago(2004). Am I just lucky? I have never a problem with it. Maybe once 10 years ago on a real corrupted computer but only that once. It was probably Windows XP of course. Are the techs just covering their a** or what? Any comments good or bad will be appreciated.
> I still use CCleaner and I love it and I do use the Registry Cleaner part of it.
> I have had many computers that I worked on that had issues so the first thing I would try would be CCleaner. The computer would speed up and work better and with the customer sitting right next to me they will say, "It's running better already, what did you do?" Of course I always said, "hey, I'm a tech".
> 
> ...


ccleaner is not what is used to be and it is really not needed anymore, In general, I see nothing wrong with the wiping of temporary files by ccleaner but I have seen too many users corrupt their registry because of it. 

In addition, users just don't understand registry cleaners. They do not know when it should or should not be done. they do not know how to recover from registry errors that may happen because of cleaning it. They do not know how to disable the registry portion of ccleaner or cannot follow simple instructions. 

In the end, deleting temporary files from a computer does more good than any registry cleaning. windows own disk cleaner has gotten better over the years so that takes care of most temporary files, and if you have your browsers properly set up, that would take care of the rest. That is why I no longer recommend ccleaner.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Used with care, CCleaner is a useful program, its problem as a tool for use by the General Public, is that it has a number of tools included along with the Temp file remover, which if used incorrectly can potentially do harm to the Computer of an inexperienced User.

And as we're probably all aware, and as sobeit has already stated, Registry Cleaners are a complete and utter waste of time. They serve no useful purpose, and generally do much more harm than good.









Why Using a Registry Cleaner Won’t Speed Up Your PC or Fix Crashes


We’ve said it again and again: Registry cleaners don’t speed up your PC. At best, they’re a waste of time — and often money. At worst, they can cause problems by removing registry entries they shouldn’t.




www.howtogeek.com













PC Cleaning Apps are a Scam: Here’s Why (and How to Speed Up Your PC)


PC cleaning apps are digital snake oil. The web is full of ads for applications that want to “clean your PC” and “make it feel like new.” Don’t pull out your credit card — these apps are terrible and you don’t need them.




www.howtogeek.com







https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/registry-cleaner-difference/











Microsoft does not support use of Registry Cleaners in Windows systems


What is Microsoft's stand on Registry Cleaners? The official position is that it does not support them and is not responsible for issues caused by their use.




www.thewindowsclub.com


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

I use it, but I stay away from the registry. Just left-over web browser trash.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Our general recommendation for CCleaner is "Custom Clean". Don't use Registry Cleaner. If you really know what you're doing you can run the Analysis if you're looking for something in particular.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I still use it but I DO NOT use the registry function it never does anything really, but for the past 12 years I have run ONY the apps recommend by the techj support security peopel on my computer and I have NOT had a virus, and believe me when I turn on tor browser I go to some a really infected areas LOL


----------

